# Short Term Rental available in Melbourne



## LauraDGY

Our home is available for a short term rental for families relocating to Melbourne. 7kms from the CBD, brilliant transport links and surrounded by lovely park spaces, this 3 bedroom home is fully furnished and full of kids toys (or not, depending on your need!) and is located on a safe, quiet, tree lined street. Good security, ducted heating and cooling, all bills included as well as unlimited internet. $700 per week with a minimum of two weeks, available from the 22nd November.


----------

